# Custom Headers



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

It has become obvious to me that "store bought" headers are not gonna fit into my scheme of things....so....I checked with a very reputable shop.....$2500 for a custom set of stainless steel headers, 2" primary into a 3 1/2 collector..........+$2000 for a fabricated 3" set of pipes w/ mufflers to the rear bumper...... :willy:  I am happy to see there is a solution, but the price is frightening!!!!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> It has become obvious to me that "store bought" headers are not gonna fit into my scheme of things....so....I checked with a very reputable shop.....$2500 for a custom set of stainless steel headers, 2" primary into a 3 1/2 collector..........+$2000 for a fabricated 3" set of pipes w/ mufflers to the rear bumper...... :willy:  I am happy to see there is a solution, but the price is frightening!!!!


Have you checked with "Mad Dog" headers? I have no personal experience with them, but I hear very good things about them.

Bear


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> It has become obvious to me that "store bought" headers are not gonna fit into my scheme of things....so....I checked with a very reputable shop.....$2500 for a custom set of stainless steel headers, 2" primary into a 3 1/2 collector..........+$2000 for a fabricated 3" set of pipes w/ mufflers to the rear bumper...... :willy:  I am happy to see there is a solution, but the price is frightening!!!!



Eric, for custom headers that were ceramic coated, the price I paid was around $2,500 (Paul's guy). The "hang" on the passenger side was substantially eliminated. Didn't replace back-end pipes or mufflers. Good luck.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

$4500 let me say that again $4500 


For $6500 you can bend up your own and replace them when they get rusty and everybody you knows car also. Of course that is a new bender I bet you could score a used one with pipe for $4500
FREE SHIPPING — BendPak Inc. Blue Bullet Exhaust Pipe Bender, Model BB-1 | Pipe + Bar Benders | Northern Tool + Equipment









I know it's not headers and you have to do the work and its not Stainless. But WOW $4500


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Paul, I think your job was done by Kook's....they have moved out of the area. this is a shop owned by a former employee (so i am told)..... LIKETHAT, The funny thing is, I could operate that Blue Bender! I worked in an exhaust shop for 2 years, and bent pipe all the time. BEAR, I will check Mad Dog out, thank you.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

I can see and understand paying that kind of money for the headers. I think if you buy 3" stainless complete systems from one of the aftermarket venders hang it on the car first and then the guy can make the headers to mate with the rest of the exhaust. Save some money.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

looking at your frame i would imagine the exhaust would have to be custom bent.....but man thats a chunk of change...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Dimitri...but what INST8R says is correct...all custom....Ah well, If ya' wanna play, ya' gotta pay........


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric,I have less than $4500 into my entire '65 GTO, including purchase price, repaint, engine overhaul, trans overhaul, and rear diff overhaul. And tires and wheels, too. 4500 for exhaust? To coin a phrase from the movie "Used Cars", "That's too F88ing High!!" (Insert shotgun blast here). I'd shop around a little....the economy is rough,and there are a lot of skilled guys out there....Step back a minute and get ahold of yourself. FORTY FIVE HUNDRED DOLLARS??? EEEEEEEEKKKKKK!!!!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

(I forgot to say that my less-than 4500 dollars were early/mid 1980's dollars!)


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Last I remember you were talking a BLOWN, big inch motor ?? 2" primaries ?? I ran 2 1/8 ID primary Hookers on my carburated LS6 years ago. You're gonna choke that engine on that size header. What does you're engine builder suggest for size ?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

What is so custom that you need over $500 a set Doug headers? Blowers dont' require special headers, cutom heads might. Move out of NY and get some real estimates, and hurry up and finish that bad beast!!:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jet, Actually I am planning to move to the Sarasota area. Mitch, It was suggested that i use at least 2" primaries, 2 1/8 if I can fit 'em. Jeff, I live in NY, land of the over taxed, and HIGH overhead....everything here is expensive, or not available hence....see comment to Jet!:willy::lol:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Doug's hit the block on the right side....and are in the way (big time) of the steering shaft on the left side (due to custom Rack&Pinion set up)....I am way to anal to dent, cut, re-weld, recoat the Doug's...besides they would STILL be 1 7/8 tubes.......maybe I should run individual tubes out thru the front fenders...above the front wheels...and just let 'em CRACKLE!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Got another estimate....$3000.....


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Got another estimate....$3000.....


 I would be buying a prebent tubing kit and a Mig welder....

Maybe swap the blower for twin turbos. Then the headers go up and forward....:lol:

Seriously, they must see the $$$$ combo and think you're made of money.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric, I've vacationed in FLA a few times. I love it! Just put a good BUG SCREEN on your blower scoop!!!!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

Eric Animal said:


> Doug's hit the block on the right side....and are in the way (big time) of the steering shaft on the left side (due to custom Rack&Pinion set up)....I am way to anal to dent, cut, re-weld, recoat the Doug's...besides they would STILL be 1 7/8 tubes.......maybe I should run individual tubes out thru the front fenders...above the front wheels...and just let 'em CRACKLE!!!!!:rofl:


blowers run best with zoomies. :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Everyone in NY is nuts....except for me!:willy: The 2nd estimate had nicer workmanship than the 1st......:confused......Oh well At least it will sound good!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

WOW and I'm complaining about new axles for 400- phukit you already have the blower sticking up thru the hood, route the headers up and out. No one would mess with you with flames shooting out the hood


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks fellas...at least I got a few laughs out of my misery!!!!:cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

twin turbo kit to go along with the blower and 4" semi stacks straight up out the hood...still be cheaper....:lol: E, misery loves company....i would find a good welder in need of a few bucks and buy a mandrel bent kit to have him fab, source the coating, least you may save on the taxes if you pay cash. Plenty of good welder in Detroit looking to make a few bucks.


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

:agree

I say stacks out the hood;

Inspiration:









-Thor :rofl:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Man you guys are the best....I thought i was creative!!! :willy::rofl:


----------



## jray1 (Jan 2, 2008)

likethat said:


> $4500 let me say that again $4500
> 
> 
> For $6500 you can bend up your own and replace them when they get rusty and everybody you knows car also. Of course that is a new bender I bet you could score a used one with pipe for $4500
> ...


This is the bender we use got one sitting in the shop. The only thing is if you were making headers you would want mandrel bent tube as this bender puts a slight kink into the pipe when its bent where a mandrel bender is smooth equal diameter bends. A mandrel bender also costs about 4 times more than this one.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks jray, you are right about the mandrel bender....I'm just gonna bend over on this one!


----------



## jamesl0822 (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re:*

Have you looked into lemons? I am new here but in the chevelle forums most people who need custom work go with lemons and they were in the 1200-1600 range


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

will lemons come to new york?


----------



## jamesl0822 (Mar 3, 2011)

I believe they send you a mock up kit and you send it back. I have not done it myself but looked into it because no one makes a set that fits perfectly in my 66 chevelle lowered, with after market power steering, angled plugs, and 4 speed. Hey, it costs nothing to give them a call you never know. Good luck man hope you don't have to drop that kind of coin on the exhaust ($4000 Damn!!)


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Doesn't the frame manufacturer have a line on headers that fit that application? They built the car already, seams like they would have figured it out.. Just buy the tig and have TMP come over for a week or so..:cheers
Good luck on your move to FL, you'll be trying to find AC brackets so you can drive it for more than 2 months a year..


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree hey Mitch, what are you doing next week??????:lol:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

hey E, saw these guys on Gearz TV, they mandrel bend all the aftermarket house kits for Summit, jc whitney and such and are marketing direct to public, they said if you call they can tailor the tubes and flanges to your application. if you get this and take it to your frame shop sure they could weld it up for you for less than 3K. and you could send out for plating...:cheers

Heartthrob Header Weld Up Kits, Header Kits by Heartthrob Exhaust


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Eric,
I went with the Doug's headers in the goat, and the same headers in the blown 37. Both have the Edlebrock heads ( round ports). I was amazed at the fit in the goat!  Real tight, but right there! Of couse you have to lift the motor pretty high to to sneak them in though!

rich


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The problem is the block, and R&P steering.....one header tube hite the block in 2 places on the right side. On the left side, there are header to steering column shaft issues......


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Can you get the aftermarket 2 1/2" ram air manifolds for the heads ?? Might be a serious consideration about now. Plumbing a single pipe from them should eliminate a lot of fitment headaches...

Oh, sounds like I'll be busy plowing all next week.....again....but you know what that's like too...

March 13th, we're heading down to sunny San Antonio to see Rickster and his family, including the GTO...arty:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I seriously considered, and wanted a nice set of RA Manifolds. I was told that would be like shoving potatos up the tail pipes.....:rofl: mmmmmm french fries! NOT enough flow Enjoy your trip, say hello to Rick, Eric


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

What about pie cutting the offending pipes and just rotate them to a position where they clear, and reweld them? Seams it would be cheaper to mod an existing set then starting new. Just buy uncoated headers, mod them, weld em up, then get them coated.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jet, It's hard to show, but there are about 6 adjustments to make.....beleive it our not its just not worth it...AND I would still only have 1 7/8 tubes....I think I gotta bend over on this one....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Instg8ter said:


> hey E, saw these guys on Gearz TV, they mandrel bend all the aftermarket house kits for Summit, jc whitney and such and are marketing direct to public, they said if you call they can tailor the tubes and flanges to your application. if you get this and take it to your frame shop sure they could weld it up for you for less than 3K. and you could send out for plating...:cheers
> 
> Heartthrob Header Weld Up Kits, Header Kits by Heartthrob Exhaust


Thanks, 8ter...they dont make 'em big enough!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

No problem E, was worth a shot....I am all about saving a few bucks where i can. Your cars looking awesome, i got my dash in also, really fits in the interior like it belongs. May take my guages apart and paint them the green background and re-print faces to match original (used to be a screen printer...lol, amongst many other things).


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds good....I am picking my gauges up tomorrow. I'll post a pic as soon as I install them:cheers


----------

